# DVD set DRAWING....congrats FOM!!!



## Chris Atkinson (Jan 3, 2003)

Edit: Wednesday 8/22: Congratulations FOM - Lainee!

Be the first on your block to have a copy of the Fowl Dawgs 2!!

Compliments of (RTF premium sponsor) *Dogs Afield*, in cooperation with Rick Stawski of _Fine Line Retrievers _and Shawn Stahl of _Gander Hill Productions_: Be the first on your block to have your own copies of the Fowl Dawgs 2 and Fowl Pursuit 5 – Fowl Weather Daze DVD’s!

To enter, simply reply here, posting that you want to be in the drawing. One winner will be drawn next week. The winner of the drawing will receive a copy of: Fowl Dawgs 1 and Fowl Dawgs 2 – featuring professional trainer Rick Stawski of Fine Line Retrievers. (Fowl Dawgs 2 is not yet commercially available – but we have our ways!  ) in addition, these guys will throw in a copy of Fowl Pursuit 5 – a waterfowling video featuring World Champion Goose Caller Shawn Stahl and his pals. 

Note: Be on the watch for another drawing to be announced when Fowl Dawgs 2 is officially released. It will be pretty neat, and you will see it here and only here, on RTF!

Let the drawing entries begin! 

- Chris


----------



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

Definately count me in!

Thanks Dogs Afield and Mr. Day!

Lainee, Flash and Buttlet


----------



## Guest (Aug 16, 2007)

me, too. Thanks!


----------



## YardleyLabs (Dec 22, 2006)

I'm in.


----------



## Charles C. (Nov 5, 2004)

Please enter me. 

Worst luck ever regards,

Charles


----------



## Centerfield Retrievers (Jan 28, 2007)

Count me in-thanks!


----------



## TimThurby (May 22, 2004)

I with Charles on this one, but please put me in.

*Thanks Jerry, Dogs Afield and Fineline!!!*

Tim


----------



## DH (Oct 3, 2006)

I'm in.

What a great promotion!

DH


----------



## Chad Wilson (Feb 5, 2003)

Count me in please


----------



## Buck Mann (Apr 16, 2003)

Me too!


----------



## Richard Halstead (Apr 20, 2005)

I'd like to see my old buddy Rick also.


----------



## jeff t. (Jul 24, 2003)

Sure, why not?


----------



## Lesa Cozens Dauphin (Sep 13, 2005)

Count us in!

Marty and Lesa


----------



## B. Tiffany (Mar 4, 2006)

YEAP !!!


----------



## Kevin Hannah (Jan 6, 2003)

I'm in

Thanks Dogs Afield


----------



## Ken Newcomb (Apr 18, 2003)

Please put me in the hat.

Thanks Jerry and Dogs Afield!!!!!!


----------



## Jerry (Jan 3, 2003)

Put me in and throw ART in there a couple of times.

He needs all the help he can get.

Jerry


----------



## Ron Beck (Jan 14, 2003)

*Drawing entry*

Please enter me. If I hit send 10 times will I have 10 chances to win?


----------



## badbullgator (Dec 20, 2004)

*Re: Drawing entry*

Thanks
Please put me in


----------



## CHMHFCR (Feb 2, 2004)

Consider me entered 

Sherie


----------



## Dogtrainer4God (Oct 10, 2006)

Consider me entered too!!


----------



## Gina (Mar 9, 2005)

me too.


----------



## Jiggy (Apr 14, 2003)

I'm in!!
Marcy


----------



## Jim Scarborough (May 5, 2007)

Add me.

Thanks


----------



## Mike Drew (Aug 7, 2007)

IN!


----------



## ghjones (Nov 25, 2004)

Count me in. 
Many thanks, Dogs Afield.

Gretchen


----------



## lilhank (Oct 10, 2004)

Count me in.
Thank's Dogs Afield


----------



## D Beard (Jan 3, 2003)

I'll enter the drawing. 

Thanks !


----------



## Mark Sehon (Feb 10, 2003)

I'm in.


----------



## mjh345 (Jun 17, 2006)

Thanks, Hook me up


----------



## Gun_Dog2002 (Apr 22, 2003)

Count me in please

/Paul


----------



## Eddie Sullivan (Jul 10, 2005)

Put me down.
________
Honda Silver Wing (scooter)


----------



## Swampcollie (Jan 16, 2003)

Count me in.

Thanks to Jerry and Rick!


----------



## Big R (Apr 11, 2005)

I'm in.


----------



## Howard N (Jan 3, 2003)

Please enter me in the drawing.

Gonna win regards,


----------



## Brad B (Apr 29, 2004)

Count me in. !!! Maybe since I just placed an order with Dogs Afield, it will give me some god luck !


----------



## Ed Hogan (Mar 14, 2007)

Count me in.


----------



## frontier (Nov 3, 2003)

I never win anything..but there's always a first...I want to win.


----------



## Glynn Matthews (Jun 10, 2003)

I'm in 
Glynn


----------



## BamaK9 (Sep 29, 2004)

si senor 8)


----------



## Chris Atkinson (Jan 3, 2003)

Bama, you're in but if you win, you gotta lose the Rosie pic! 8)


----------



## Jim Person (Jan 5, 2003)

count me in!! Jim


----------



## Last Frontier Labs (Jan 3, 2003)

Please enter me in the drawing.
Thanks!


----------



## Kyle B (May 5, 2005)

In, please.


----------



## Andy Carlson (Jan 3, 2003)

Thank you to everybody making this happen!!

Please count me in!!  

Andy


----------



## HuntingMT (Aug 2, 2007)

I'm in.


----------



## Mike Peters-labguy23 (Feb 9, 2003)

Count me in,
Thanks!


----------



## T. Mac (Feb 2, 2004)

Count me in, I"m always looking for new training ideas and materials. 

Also thanks to Dogs A Field and the other sponsers. 

T. Mac


----------



## Robby (May 18, 2006)

I'm in as well!

Michael


----------



## Georgia Smith (Feb 22, 2007)

Thanks! That would be pretty neat!

Georgia


----------



## Guest (Aug 16, 2007)

*DRAWING*

I would like to enter in the drawing.


----------



## John Suits (Jan 12, 2007)

*hey*

Count me in


----------



## rich and monica (Jul 24, 2005)

I'm in

Rich


----------



## Teri (Jun 25, 2003)

I'll give it a shot...tho I never win anything.

Thanks for the chance

Teri


----------



## wheelhorse (Nov 13, 2005)

Count me in too!

Kathleen


----------



## Awilley (Sep 20, 2005)

Sounds Great! Count me in! Thanks!


----------



## DDRetrievers (Jun 20, 2006)

I'm in as well !!!

Thanks Dogs Afield !!!!!!


Drew


----------



## Treasurehunt (Jan 2, 2006)

Thanks Dogs Afield :!: 

Please throw my name in the hat. I really need this (video) :lol:


----------



## camhuff (Apr 4, 2007)

Gotta Have it!!!!!


----------



## Wayne Dibbley (Jul 20, 2005)

*I'm in*

Throw my name in, I gotta have a copy!!!

Wayne Dibbley


----------



## Paco (Feb 14, 2007)

Count me in,thanks,great promotion! Paco


----------



## torg (Feb 21, 2005)

Me Too


----------



## Kent S (Nov 27, 2006)

I would like to be in.

Thanks for your offer.


----------



## MikeBoley (Dec 26, 2003)

put me please. Thanks for the drawing


----------



## FetchExpress (May 31, 2006)

Well.......add my name as well.

You all are awesome!!

KC


----------



## ajorda12 (Jul 21, 2007)

lets do it


----------



## splashdash (Aug 1, 2007)

Count me in . Thanks !


----------



## main (Jun 24, 2006)

*drawing*

I could use it 4 sure,, :idea: count me in


----------



## Ladage (Jul 26, 2006)

Put my name in the hat as well.


----------



## buxndux (Aug 29, 2006)

Sign me up as well, Please...


----------



## MardiGras (Feb 9, 2004)

Count me in too!


----------



## Steve Shaver (Jan 9, 2003)

Im in.


----------



## Dan Blevins (Sep 19, 2003)

*Thanks Days Afield*

I am in

Dan


----------



## birdthrower51 (Aug 23, 2004)

Please put me in the drawing, hubby has a birthday coming up!
Glenda


----------



## Hiscoke (Mar 21, 2006)

Count me in, please. Thanks!


----------



## L. Zell (Jan 24, 2005)

Count me in please!


----------



## Guest (Aug 17, 2007)

*Drawing*

Please enter me Thanks


----------



## Eric Johnson (Dec 23, 2004)

Please enter me.

Eric


----------



## prophet (Mar 2, 2005)

thanks for the chance
________
Hydrocodone Rehab Dicussion


----------



## sbasht (Sep 10, 2005)

*Please enter me*

Please enter me too. Thank you


----------



## Amy Avery (Feb 17, 2005)

Please enter me!!


----------



## Brandoned (Aug 20, 2004)

Count me in!


----------



## Guest (Aug 17, 2007)

*Count me in too*

Add me to that drawing


----------



## Tsangster (Dec 20, 2005)

Please count me in. Thanks to all involved.


----------



## Golddogs (Feb 3, 2004)

Yes Please.


----------



## Dan&amp;Guinness (Jun 6, 2006)

We want in too please!


----------



## Steve Amrein (Jun 11, 2004)

Hope I am not to late but put me in as well.

Steve


----------



## Chris Atkinson (Jan 3, 2003)

Definitely not too late! We'll keep this open into sometime next week....then the drawing will happen.

Chris


----------



## Steve Hester (Apr 14, 2005)

Please count me in.
Thanks,
Steve


----------



## AmiableLabs (Jan 14, 2003)

Me too please.

Thanks.


----------



## JusticeDog (Jul 3, 2003)

I'm in!


----------



## Blackkettle Retrievers2 (Aug 8, 2006)

*drawing*

Please count me in

Amy


----------



## TxFig (Apr 13, 2004)

Add my name to the entrants.

And thanks to the donars (and to Chris for running the give-a-way)!


----------



## wiwoodduck (Sep 24, 2004)

Thank You Jerry, Rick and Shawn.

Thank You Chris for the Chance Count me in.


----------



## K G (Feb 11, 2003)

Sure am glad I checked the "caution" sign next to this sticky! :shock:  

I'm IN! (along with hundreds of my closest 'net friends............... :lol: )

kg


----------



## moscowitz (Nov 17, 2004)

I'm in.


----------



## Chasw14 (Dec 9, 2004)

*Drawing*

I'm in!


----------



## RiverCreekLabs (Jun 8, 2006)

Count me in too!

Rob Langenhorst


----------



## 9199cope (Jul 23, 2007)

count me in also.


----------



## Debbie (Jun 26, 2003)

Please enter me in the drawing.

And thanks to the sponsors and donors.

Debbie


----------



## Retired Gunner 2 (Mar 28, 2007)

me too please!


----------



## check171 (May 12, 2004)

I am in thanks


----------



## duckster (May 20, 2007)

Me too please!!


----------



## jrosson (Jun 22, 2005)

Add me in too


----------



## Guest (Aug 18, 2007)

I'd like to add my name too


----------



## Matt McKenzie (Oct 9, 2004)

Me to. Thanks.


----------



## CCR (Oct 22, 2004)

Count me in as well....  
Thanks,
Louann


----------



## John Corman (Jul 23, 2006)

I'm interested too! Thanks


----------



## Black Cloud (Nov 11, 2005)

I'm in - 
NEXT -


----------



## yredell (Feb 18, 2007)

*New Promotion*

Count me in too.


----------



## Hoytman (Jun 23, 2003)

Thanks! Count me in.


----------



## 2tall (Oct 11, 2006)

MEMEMEMEMEMEMEME oh PUHLEEZEME! Dont forget, "To each according to his need" IM NEEDY. (but not really a communist :twisted: )


----------



## Tom H. (May 17, 2005)

For sure Count me IN !!!!!!!!!!! 
________
Mercedes-benz w460 history


----------



## Donald Hatfield (Mar 22, 2005)

Enter my name in the Hat  

Thanks

Donald


----------



## WindyCreek (Jan 3, 2007)

Please enter me as well. What a great promotion.


----------



## TG Lewis (Apr 24, 2006)

Count me in. thanks


----------



## Ed Bahr (Jul 1, 2007)

I'm in.....


----------



## Becky Mills (Jun 6, 2004)

Hey Jerry, remember those M & M cookies?????
Shameless bribe regards,
Becky


----------



## Kevin WI (Mar 14, 2003)

I'm in...thanks.


----------



## 2goldens (Jan 16, 2005)

Please count me in! Thank you!


----------



## Ron Schuna (Jan 22, 2004)

*count me in*

Please put my name in the hat


----------



## DL (Jan 13, 2003)

Please put my name in the drawing.

Thank you dogsafield.


----------



## Lady Duck Hunter (Jan 9, 2003)

Please count me in! 
and Thanks to all who are making this possible!


----------



## Pat G (Jul 6, 2007)

Thanks.... I'm in :lol:


----------



## North Mountain (Oct 20, 2003)

I have yet to win one of these internet raffles but the ticket price is right! Thanks for the opportunity.

Laura


----------



## Chris Miller (Dec 16, 2005)

Thanks 
Please put me in


----------



## dr_dog_guy (May 25, 2003)

Count me as a participant


----------



## yelm labs (Mar 18, 2004)

*DVD*

Count me in.


----------



## Paul Rainbolt (Sep 8, 2003)

Im in. thanks


----------



## Guest (Aug 19, 2007)

Count me in. 

Thanks for the chance.


----------



## Bruce MacPherson (Mar 7, 2005)

I'm in too, thanks.

Mac


----------



## Goldenboy (Jun 16, 2004)

Yep, and thanks.


----------



## TNDUCKHUNTER (Jul 6, 2005)

*Prize*

Jerry please put me in.

Thanks!!!

John Walker


----------



## Polock (Jan 6, 2003)

I'm in Flatlander................... :wink:


----------



## The Snows (Jul 19, 2004)

Yes, please! Count me in too!!

Sue


----------



## Matt G (Nov 4, 2004)

I'd like to throw my name in the hat...please 

Thanks for the drawings!


----------



## BROWNDOGG (Nov 26, 2005)

Thanks--I'm in
________
Iolite vaporizer review


----------



## DKR (May 9, 2003)

Please count me in.

Needin all the help I can get.


----------



## Kenneth Niles Bora (Jul 1, 2004)

You know, I never seem to read the stickys, my eyes just scan down past. Is the drawing over? Can I still ask for my name to be added? If not please add me.
Ken Bora


----------



## 3labtxi (Mar 28, 2007)

Thanks! I'm in


----------



## Aaron Homburg (Sep 23, 2005)

*Count me in!

Aaron  *


----------



## Cut em_Jack (Aug 14, 2006)

Im in! Thanks!


----------



## George C. Tull (Aug 25, 2006)

Please count me in. :wink:


----------



## Diane Brunelle (Jun 11, 2004)

*Drawing*

Please put my name in too :lol: I need all the help I can get!


----------



## Chris Atkinson (Jan 3, 2003)

Ken Bora said:


> You know, I never seem to read the stickys, my eyes just scan down past. Is the drawing over? Can I still ask for my name to be added? If not please add me.
> Ken Bora


The drawing is not over. IT will probably take place wednesday.

It will be a high-tech random number generator named "Max and Sam" using a 5 gallon bucket and rectangles of paper generated by an excel spreadsheet printout.

The official's name is "Mommy".


----------



## Becky Mills (Jun 6, 2004)

Are Max, Sam and Mommy open for bribes????


----------



## Gun_Dog2002 (Apr 22, 2003)

Chris Atkinson said:


> Ken Bora said:
> 
> 
> > You know, I never seem to read the stickys, my eyes just scan down past. Is the drawing over? Can I still ask for my name to be added? If not please add me.
> ...


I don't know....is this a fishing scam....?

/Paul


----------



## rmellaw (May 18, 2005)

I'm in!


----------



## Chris Atkinson (Jan 3, 2003)

Becky Mills said:


> Are Max, Sam and Mommy open for bribes????


Whatever to do, don't mention spongebob to the first two or starbuck's to the third!

Out-cooled by a screechy yellow goof from bikini bottom regards,


Chris

I bet Gary couldn't do that 200 yard channell blind that my 13 month-old smacked today!


----------



## GammonLabs (Jun 5, 2004)

*Drawing*

I want in too!!
Thanks,
MARK GAMMON


----------



## stoney (Apr 6, 2004)

can i add my name
thanks a lot
stoney


----------



## Rich Schultheis (Aug 12, 2006)

*i'm in*

Throw my name in too please, everything helps when you're a poor grad student...


----------



## toddh (Nov 3, 2005)

Sign me up! Thank you!


----------



## Debthomas (Nov 11, 2004)

Please add my name! thanks


----------



## Al VanHoey (May 2, 2007)

Please enter me.


----------



## carolinagold (Jan 19, 2003)

Please enter me.

Thanks,

Bob Smith
________
green crack


----------



## Keith Stroyan (Sep 22, 2005)

*156*

Make me 156. I wonder why all 1289 didn't enter.


----------



## Kenny Broussard (Aug 11, 2003)

*give away*

Put me in, thanks for the chance......


----------



## SloppyMouth (Mar 25, 2005)

ditto!


----------



## kjrice (May 19, 2003)

I'm in and thanks!


----------



## Adam Higgins (May 22, 2007)

COUNT ME IN !!!!!!


----------



## CCMO (Jun 19, 2007)

Can a newbie get in this?
If so, count me in!
Thanks


----------



## bruce (May 18, 2004)

Me Too, Me Too, We Too ... Buster and Graci say thanks ...


----------



## Tom Mouer (Aug 26, 2003)

*drawing*

Please include my name, Thanks


----------



## duckheads (Dec 31, 2004)

l would like in if it's not to late!
thanks!


----------



## huntingrdr (Jan 26, 2005)

Sign me up too, if its not too late!

Thanks Robert


----------



## kuypers (Feb 2, 2006)

Count me in


----------



## Ducks and Dogs (May 12, 2003)

Count me in. . .

THANKS GUYS!!!


----------



## jlboykin (Aug 16, 2006)

In, if there is stil time.


----------



## Chris Atkinson (Jan 3, 2003)

Still a little time....drawing takes place tomorrow!


----------



## djansma (Aug 26, 2004)

I too would like to win something

please sign me up 

David Jansma


----------



## Cheryl Knapp (Nov 8, 2005)

*drawing*

Please include me. Thanks


----------



## Russ (Jan 3, 2003)

Sign me up.

Russ


----------



## Laranie Labs (Apr 9, 2006)

I wouldn't win if I was the only one entered.

But sign me up anyway!

Larry


----------



## Roughriding Woody (Jul 20, 2005)

Sign me up too if you can.


Joe


----------



## Tom Lott (Nov 19, 2004)

Count me in!


----------



## retrevrman (Mar 6, 2003)

Chris,
Please put my name down....

Greg


----------



## John Gassner (Sep 11, 2003)

I am hoping that I would be deemed worthy of consideration.

John


----------



## Debbie C (Jul 22, 2006)

AWSOME!!!!! I would love to be entered into the draw. 

Thanks guys!!

Debbie.


----------



## BirdHntr (Apr 30, 2005)

Please include me in the drawing.

Thank you
Carl


----------



## ChrisRobt (Apr 5, 2005)

Please throw my name into that drawing...

A good way to see how many are watching this board...

Christine


----------



## HuntinDawg (Jul 2, 2006)

Sign me up if it isn't too late!

Thanks Dogs Afield!


----------



## schulzee (Jun 2, 2006)

Count me in!!!


----------



## BMay (Mar 3, 2003)

*Drawing*

I want to be in the drawing!

Bob


----------



## Chris Atkinson (Jan 3, 2003)

Wednesday 8/22: Entries close at 3 PM Today Central Time....

The Drawing will be done tonight. 

Winner will be announced here tomorrow.

Chris


----------



## Burt Fosse (Jan 12, 2007)

Please count me in


----------



## Jason E. (Sep 9, 2004)

Put me in the drawing ,, thanks


----------



## Ga Woodrow (Mar 4, 2006)

Put me in.


----------



## HarryWilliams (Jan 17, 2005)

Throw me into that briar patch, please. HPW


----------



## DEDEYE (Oct 27, 2005)

Heck yes! I want in!


----------



## christinaA (Jun 27, 2007)

*dvd drawing*

Please enter me in the drawing. 

Thanks


----------



## MooseGooser (May 11, 2003)

Please Enter the Gooser!!!!!! :lol: 

Gooser


----------



## Nate C (Jul 26, 2004)

*Drawing*

Count me in


----------



## Lpgar (Mar 31, 2005)

*Me too*

Please include Me in the draw


----------



## Terry Thomas (Jun 27, 2005)

Yes! I want to be in the drawing.


----------



## DucterJim (Mar 17, 2007)

Count me in please


----------



## pupaloo (Jan 6, 2006)

Not sure how I missed this earlier, but please add me to the drawing and thanks very much for the opportunity!


----------



## flatcreek (Jun 27, 2005)

me too please


----------



## Jeff B. (Feb 5, 2003)

Chris,

Please add me to the drawing.

Thanks!


----------



## El General (Aug 20, 2004)

Please add me to the drawing,

Thank you,

Will


----------



## Kathy (Mar 2, 2005)

Please add me to the drawing,

Thanks,

Kathy


----------



## Matt Griffiths (Feb 3, 2004)

*DVD*

Please drop my name into the hat, THANKS


----------



## Julie R. (Jan 13, 2003)

Please add me to the drawing also.
Thanks


----------



## Bo Stull (Dec 15, 2005)

*DVD's*

Please put me in.

Thanks,

Bo


----------



## Bo Stull (Dec 15, 2005)

*DVD's*

Please put me in.

Thanks,

Bo


----------



## Peake (Jan 3, 2003)

Hope the last day strategy works.
Count me in.
Thanks Chris,
Peake - Who hopes the CC section isn't too long! :wink:
________
Iolite vaporizer accessories


----------



## SueLab (Jul 27, 2003)

I'm in too.

Nancy


----------



## BrettG (Apr 4, 2005)

*Drawing*

Put me in for the drawing.


----------



## Steven V Zugg (Jul 12, 2006)

Great - count me in please

Thanks


----------



## Ron in Portland (Apr 1, 2006)

Please sign me up!

And if I hit the Powerball tonight, I'll donate it back. :lol:


----------



## Tom D (Jan 3, 2003)

Count me in


----------



## Bubba (Jan 3, 2003)

Is there a way to fold an electronic raffle ticket? Count me in

Bubba


----------



## S Thurby (Aug 23, 2006)

Enter me! 


Thanks!

Shannon


----------



## 3 dog knight (Jul 9, 2003)

I would like to be in the drawing. 

Jake


----------



## Margo Ellis (Jan 19, 2003)

Chris
Please add me to the list. 
Thank you


----------



## Bob Agnor (Nov 25, 2004)

Chris, Count me in


----------



## Bayou Magic (Feb 7, 2004)

Guess I should look at the stickies once in a while.

fp


----------



## Hope (May 6, 2005)

*DVD give away*

Thanks and would appreciate being thrown into the drawing. I still have alot to learn

Wayne


----------



## Gooose (Oct 11, 2005)

PLEASE enter me.
Thank you


----------



## Howard (Jan 14, 2003)

Please enter me as well

Howard


----------



## Digger Dan (Apr 16, 2004)

Me Too Me Too


----------



## Mike Perry (Jun 26, 2003)

Please enter Mike Perry


----------



## Mark Chase (Jul 24, 2003)

*Count me in as well.*

Count me in and I would like to thank our sponsors for the donation to RTF!!


----------



## wesley hamm (Feb 20, 2004)

count me in! thanks for those who donated.


----------



## Old School Labs (May 17, 2006)

I am in for II as I have Fowl Dawgs I already and it is great.


----------



## Jason Zerrer (May 12, 2003)

Hope it's not too late, put me in!


----------



## dixiedog (Jun 18, 2007)

Please count me in as well.

Thanks!


----------



## goosecaller (May 27, 2006)

COUNT ME IN! :lol: 


GOOSE


----------



## Labs Will-Do (Jan 31, 2007)

Please put my name in the drawing.

Thanks,

Ralph Ardis


----------



## Jeremiah Harston (Sep 11, 2003)

Sign me up.

Jeremiah Harston


----------



## Travis R. Bullock (May 11, 2005)

Count me in!

Take Care,

Travis R. Bullock


----------



## TroyFeeken (May 30, 2007)

Sign me up!


----------



## Chris Atkinson (Jan 3, 2003)

Congrats, 

FOM - Lainee!

We'll work out the shipping details via email.

You've won the DVD set!

Chris, Jerry, Shawn and Rick


----------



## Debbie C (Jul 22, 2006)

Way ta go Lainee, enjoy the DVD's.


----------



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

Chris Atkinson said:


> Congrats,
> 
> FOM - Lainee!
> 
> ...


SWEET!!!!!!!  

Lainee


----------



## Chris Atkinson (Jan 3, 2003)

Amazing isn't it? 

It was as random as could be! I know you were the first sign up! I cut the slips of paper at my office, my kids spilled them all over the kitchen and dumped them multiple times. My wife got them all in a nice,tall bucket and poof....After major shuffling and mixing, Max drew it.

I'm guessing that a gal like Lainee will like the Shawn Stahl Fowl Pursuit, as much as, or more than the dog training stuff!

Enjoy! Chris


----------



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

Chris Atkinson said:


> Amazing isn't it?
> 
> It was as random as could be! I know you were the first sign up! I cut the slips of paper at my office, my kids spilled them all over the kitchen and dumped them multiple times. My wife got them all in a nice, tall bucket and poof....After major shuffling and mixing, Max drew it.
> 
> ...


Chris,

I look foward to viewing the Shawn Stahl Fowl Prusuit and I know one dog who will enjoy it too - he is such a goof,just hope he doesn't try to snag a bird of the TV screen again!

FOM


----------



## Chris Atkinson (Jan 3, 2003)

FOM said:


> Chris Atkinson said:
> 
> 
> > Amazing isn't it?
> ...


I know past versions of Fowl Pursuit show Deuce literally participating in "catch and release". Shawn has multiple shots of Deuce catching a goose that's lit in the dekes, without a shot being fired.

Chris


----------



## Polock (Jan 6, 2003)

YEEHAAAAW!......................The Gnome wins................put me in on the next one Flatlander.................. :wink:


----------



## Guest (Aug 23, 2007)

wwwwhhhhaaatttever......

lol, congrats Lainee!!


----------



## Andy Carlson (Jan 3, 2003)

Congrats, Lainee!! Just like Publisher's Clearinghouse - somebody really does win!! :wink: 

Andy


----------



## Dogtrainer4God (Oct 10, 2006)

waaaaaa, I wanted that DVD.....  Lainee, may I borrow it for a couple days? please?????? :lol:


----------



## pjcooper3 (Apr 14, 2005)

ATTENTION!

FOWL DAWGS II is definitely a must for your training library! 
We've seen it and give it 5 stars*****. The dogs Rick is training are actually at the training stages shown on the tape at the time of the filming. I know because my "Josie" is one of the stars. She won the Qualifying at Central Minnesota trial - Aug. 3-5, 2007. 

Thanks Rick for making FOWL DAWG II and Jerry and Dogs-A-Field for promoting it. If you don't win one - go buy it as soon as it's available!!! 

Also, if you don't have FOWL DAWG I - it's a must too. Nothing like watching a trainer actually working with a dog - teaching, making necessary corrections and explaining what to do when things go wrong and giving you many tip on how to be a better trainer. 

Joe and Peggy


----------



## Russ (Jan 3, 2003)

*FIX :roll: *


----------



## Lady Duck Hunter (Jan 9, 2003)

Well, if I couldn't win, I'm glad Lainee did! Congratulations Lainee!!!  

Thanks, Chris, for the opportunity anyway! :roll: :wink: :wink:


----------



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

I'll do a full review once I get them and watch them. Looking foward to it, from what I understand Rick does a good job of showing dogs at the level they are at and the issues they go through vs. having a more canned and advanced dog doing the work - should prove interesting.....I need a refresher......then I need to get a puppy! 

FOM


----------

